# My dog has turned into the devil!!!



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Tilly turned 1 last week bless her. She has been and i guess still is absolutely gorgeous but the last week she has been really naughty!!

Started with me coming home from work the other day to find my new pj's not so new anymore in the hallway!! She has also shredded a book that my head teacher gave me to read that i now have to replace.

The other day in the park she was playing with this stick and another little doodle came and she really went for him, not like her at all.

Put le piece de resistance was last night when we got back home from a meal at friends i tried to take her out to the garden to do a wee and she would not so i thought she didnt need to. So i went upstairs and she followed ran up to our bed and did a wee on my husbands pillow!!!!! I was not happy.

Please tell me this is just a faze and that my dog has not turned into a menace.

Ps she is being spaded on wednesday so i guess that will calm her a bit for a few days...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a pickle, I am afraid my two have both developed that art of shredding things when I am out. Perhaps it their way of saying they miss us! You have my sympathies!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Pops ... sorry to hear Tilly is being a little toady at the moment... it may just be an age thing or she may just be pushing you and the boundaries ... and hubby's pillow tut tut tut, well only one good thing, it wasn't yours   sorry that wasn't funny ....

Please let us all know how it goes on Wednesday ... oh and I would love to see a recent photo of Tilly when you get a chance


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh jojo it was not funny at the time but hubby did wonder why she did it on his pillow : )
She is alright really but not done anything like this before!!
Will let you know how she gets on on Wednesday am a little nervous but am sure she will be just fine. 

If I knew how to put pictures on here I would


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Could she be due in season anytime soon? Izzi is always a terror (and i mean terror) for about a month before her season - (thank god she only has them every 9 months!!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

pops said:


> Oh jojo it was not funny at the time but hubby did wonder why she did it on his pillow : )
> She is alright really but not done anything like this before!!
> Will let you know how she gets on on Wednesday am a little nervous but am sure she will be just fine.
> 
> If I knew how to put pictures on here I would


Email me a photo please  I would love to see her now ...  

I will be waiting for an update on Wednesday .... you will be worried, its only natural .. two great spay stories on my blog by Colin & Simon which may put you at ease  

Love to Tilly the Pillow pee'er xxx


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Katie I wish that was her excuse!! But she had her first season about 2 months ago. We have had a phantom pregnancy since then as well but she is being done next week so I hope her hormones settles. 

Jojo I read your blog very helpful thank you. I will email you a picture of tilly the pillow peer like that!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

pops said:


> Katie I wish that was her excuse!! But she had her first season about 2 months ago. We have had a phantom pregnancy since then as well but she is being done next week so I hope her hormones settles.
> 
> Jojo I read your blog very helpful thank you. I will email you a picture of tilly the pillow peer like that!!


Oh dear! Maybe she is just feeling naughty then!!


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Pixel has just turned one and I find her behaviour is up and down. Most of the time we couldn't wish for a better dog but sometimes she drives us mad when we are trying to relax in the evening and she wants out constant attention and is nipping my hubby.

She's recently learnt she can jump over the baby gate (it's pretty high!) and can get through the cat door so she is being hard work at the moment.

I hope it's just a phrase for you as they all seem to have highs and lows.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

cleo said:


> Pixel has just turned one and I find her behaviour is up and down. Most of the time we couldn't wish for a better dog but sometimes she drives us mad when we are trying to relax in the evening and she wants out constant attention and is nipping my hubby ]
> 
> Maisie also gets a bit mad of an evening and barks and nips at you until you throw her teddy or ball for her to play with !


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think they just sometimes lose their mind. One day Hattie is all sweetness and light next she is the dog from hell. It will all be ok in a few months but the puppy phase does go on a bit! Everyone else has dogs who conform to your lifestyle choice it is just a case of not expecting too much too soon also a swift 'reminder' of what is exceptable is always good!


----------

